# Umax scanner Astra 2100u in mac os x?



## jsn (Jan 28, 2002)

hi

is thre a way to scan pictures in mac os X with an Umax scanner Astra 2100u 

thanks
jsn


----------



## benpoole (Jan 29, 2002)

Heheh, how to open a can o' worms!



Umax have been crap about giving out news re OS X drive updates. They told me months ago that OS X drivers "were coming", but that isn't much help.

VueScan only works with Umax's SCSI range, so I think you're stuck with Classic for the time being... if that works.

I have a 1220U, but am still on OS 8.6, so can't help further I'm afraid.


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2002)

benpooles got it right. but your post did inspire me to send them another letter letting them know how upset i am by this...something along the lines of never buying umax again since i switched to them because of their reputation for support. it would be nice if all the usb umax users out there would send some similar letters. they are never going to do anything as long as we are complacent with them. If we make it clear we are not going to rush out and buy a new scanner from them since the old one is still around a year old, maybe, just maybe, they will change their attitude.


----------



## benpoole (Jan 29, 2002)

Yeah, that'd be cool. But I get the impression Umax couldn't really give a toss about Mac users!

They just seemed to jump on the iMac bandwagon with their USB range -- I really think the VistaScan software is bad. Looks AWFUL! -- and now cannot be bothered to make the leap to OS X.

Still, the scanner was so cheap, I guess I'm going to have to just grit my teeth and go buy from someone decent, whenever / if I upgrade my Mac to OS X.


----------



## jsn (Jan 29, 2002)

Hi

I am having big problems runnin my UMAX scan in mac os 9, I had to reinstall mac os 9.2 several times because now when I start running the umax software my computer frozen

I would like to participate in this letter to ask UMAX for a mac os X driver.

thanks
jsn


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jan 29, 2002)

I -used- to be able to scan in Classic using Vistascan (although there website says this is impossible, which is impossible, since I was doing it). Because Classic USB devices are still fully functional in the classic layer (as opposed to firewire devices, which are not) you should be able to just load it up and go.

I can't really get too pissed at umax for not supporting their scanner- I payed dirt cheap prices for it. If I ever get a new one, though, it'll be an epson. I've been -really- impressed with their performance and color reproduction. And their software doesn't cause aesthetic-induced spasms.

I'd love if Apple introduced a new scanner interface (ALA Twain, but not sucking) that would offer the most standard functions for scanners so we wouldn't have to deal with scanner makers anymore for software... in particular GUI interfaces... UGH.


----------



## jsn (Jan 29, 2002)

Hi

after downloading this driver update from apple

http://kbase.info.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/kbase.woa/34/wa/query?type=id&val=31132

it works, I can run my scanner in mac os x, in classic mode.

thanks

jsn


----------



## EvilBitch (Jan 29, 2002)

I just had to post and say that I think its funny that someone said UMAX has a good rep for support. I used to do technical support for them and we had hold times of 45 minutes and that was long distance. They decided that we were costing them too much money so they outsourced their technical support to a company in Idaho. A couple of my friends from UMAX had to go out there and teach the "techs" how to use windows.... if they do have decent tech support its probably only because another friend of mine wrote a whole $hitload of tech docs for them before he got laid off just like everyone else. They probably have to hire someone to come in and write the docs now so that their techs can actually have something to say when you call them.


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

EvilBitch, what i meant was that they were good about supporting system updates, new technology, etc. with the development of proper drivers and other needed software. at least that was the impression i got when i switched to them. now they are now worse than the ones i switched from as far as i can tell. it may all have to do with what you were referring to - suddenly deciding that helping people costs too much for them. i have a feeling they may be finding out what the real cost of not supporting your customers is in the near future!!!


----------



## captarne (Feb 3, 2002)

My 2100u just went south, but then it never really worked great. All I get is a black scan. Are there any good scanners that work with OSX?


----------

